# Sicodelico de luces / Luces Audioritmicas



## tanatos_neon (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola amigos, es uno de mis primeros post asique espero que todos nos llevemos bien.
Os cuanto mi idea (no e conseguido encontrar nada que me valga)

Quiero un circuito sicodelico de 3 canales: como esto: http://www.cebek.com/Producte.aspx?referencia=476&article=sicodelico-de-3-canales-con-micro-

La diferencia es que yo necesito que la entrada sean 12v y la salida = 12v (y este que me venden es de 230v)

Tambien he encontrado esto: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm pero no consigo averiguar que intensidad sale por cada luz.

Alguna idea de donde comprarlo o donde conseguir un esquema?¿

No se si sera importante, pero el consumo total de todas las luces conectadas sera de 6A y la alimentacion viene de una bateria de coche 74AH 680A.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

Los audiorritmicos en general se pensaron para funcionar con la tension de la linea domiciliaria (Alterna).
Para lo que quieres hacer hay que reformar un tanto el circuito que posteaste. 
¿ Como andas tu de conociminetos como para encarar la reforma ?
¿ Pensaste en realizar la iluminacion con reflectores con led´s ? (En la pagina que posteaste hay una foto de algo parecido)

http://www.cebek.com/jpg/C-2282_edited.jpg


----------



## tanatos_neon (Nov 1, 2007)

la verdad es que entiendo bastante de electronica, lo que imagino es que habra que seguir un esquema de estos pero bajando los valores de las resistencias y de otros componentes


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

Esta seria una idea de modificacion al circuito como para que funcione en 12VCC


----------



## faio (Abr 3, 2009)

bueno tengo un kits para hacer un sicodelico k va a 12 vcc mi pregunta es como puedo modificarlo para sustiruir la entrada de un phono-socket por un micro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2009)

Hay que cambiar la configuración del primer operacional, en lugar de hacer un seguidor de tensión habrá que lograr bastante ganancia.

Leerte esto no vendría mal
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-luces-audioritmicas-tres-canales-12077/


----------



## faio (Abr 4, 2009)

OK gracias.
También me han dicho algo como esto.
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Preamplificador-para-microfono.html
Que pasa si le conecto el micro directamente?
Valdría cualquier micro?


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola amigos del Foro. Estaba viendo lo de las luces. Yo pense en hacerlo funcionar con luces del tipo dicroicas o cosas por el estilo pero a 12 V.

¿El circuito modificado incorpora los filtros pasa-bajos, pasa-altos y pasa-banda? Si no lo hace, ¿como los incorporo?. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## litri (Oct 27, 2010)

ola soi nuevo en el foro pero quisiera preguntar quiero acer un circuito impreso para luces sicodelicas de 3 canales el esquema lo saq d aqui http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/psicodelico.htm pero mi duda es si podria modificarlo para llevar un potenciometro para cada canal y no uno general como sale en el circuito gracias de antemano


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 27, 2010)

litri dijo:


> ola soi nuevo en el foro pero quisiera preguntar quiero acer un circuito impreso para luces sicodelicas de 3 canales el esquema lo saq d aqui http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/psicodelico.htm pero mi duda es si podria modificarlo para llevar un potenciometro para cada canal y no uno general como sale en el circuito gracias de antemano


 

Coloca los potes delante de las R6 - R7 - R8. Entre el colector de TR1 y dichas resistencias!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2010)

litri dijo:


> ola soi nuevo en el foro pero quisiera preguntar quiero acer un circuito impreso para luces sicodelicas de 3 canales el esquema lo saq d aqui http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/psicodelico.htm pero mi duda es si podria modificarlo para llevar un potenciometro para cada canal y no uno general como sale en el circuito gracias de antemano


¿ Miraste este otro post sobre el tema ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-luces-audioritmicas-tres-canales-12077/


----------



## totito (Nov 8, 2010)

bueno yo queria hacer una pregunta con respecto al circuito de arriba  http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/psicodelico.htm
como conecto un electret de 2 patas y que modificacion sufriria el circuito? ha y ademas de que valores aproximadamente serian los potes por canal que plantea pipa09 delante de las r6,r7,r8?
si alguien me haria el favor de sacarme estas dudas se lo agradeceria muchisimo. desde ya gracias 

http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/psicodelico.htm


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 8, 2010)

totito dijo:


> bueno yo queria hacer una pregunta con respecto al circuito de arriba http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~lmarti2/psicodelico.htm
> como conecto un electret de 2 patas y que modificacion sufriria el circuito?


 
De esta manera!


La r de 27K seria la R1 del circuito que pusiste! la salida del Cap de 470nF iria al pote de entrada!

y los valores de los potes , podes poner de entre 10k-50k sin problemas!!


----------



## totito (Nov 12, 2010)

pipa09 un millon de gracias mañana voi a probar i te cuento. ha una consulta mas habra algun problema si reemplazo los triac por tic226. realmente me salvaste gracias 
suerte!!


----------



## totito (Nov 12, 2010)

por favor si alguien me puede decir por que no funciona este circuto con la reforma de pipa09 o si son los tic 226 los que hacen que no funcione gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

totito dijo:


> por favor si alguien me puede decir por que no funciona este circuto con la reforma de pipa09 o si son los tic 226 los que hacen que no funcione gracias


 

Subi unas fotos del proyrcto y lo vemos!!


----------



## kyubi351 (Nov 21, 2011)

hola, me gustaria que me dijeran las caracteristicas del transformador http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...orit/index.htm
especificamente. no comprendo eso de que tiene que ser uno similar a un spia


----------

